# The last full lunar eclipse for three years occurs Nov. 8, 2022.



## Paco Dennis (Nov 3, 2022)

The last total lunar eclipse for three years will occur on *November 8, 2022*, with the next occurring on March 14, 2025 — though we will continue to see partial and penumbral lunar eclipses during that time. A lunar eclipse occurs when the Sun, Earth, and Moon align so that the Moon passes into Earth's shadow.

Where is the lunar eclipse visible 2022?








The second total lunar eclipse of 2022 is visible from *Asia, Australia, North America, parts of northern and eastern Europe, and most of South America*.

My friend has a powerful telescope that can take pictures. I will invite him to come out here where it is very dark.

Maximum: Tue, Nov 8, 2022 at 4:59 am 1.359 ...
Global Event: Total Lunar Eclipse
Begins: Tue, Nov 8, 2022 at 2:02 am
Local Type: Total Lunar Eclipse, in St. Louis


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

That is very fascinating! 
Thank you for posting about it, @Paco Dennis 

Is a telescope necessary?
Could you post the best further info links, if you have some?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2022)

@Paco Dennis 
I am excited to try to possibly see the lunar eclipse, early tomorrow morning, Tuesday.
During the last week, I saw the moon looking differently already, as it was nearly tonight and its pre-dawn show.

And I also saw, the star-like planet very directly vertically above it, that I thought at the time, might be Jupiter which I sometimes can see;
but now I think it was Uranus, which you will likely see, too.
I am in New England, east coast of USA, and have no telescope.
It's supposed to be clear sky, tonight!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

The Moon was near Jupiter a few days ago. It will be cool if we can Urenus.  It will be partly cloudy here....I hope to get a window to get some good pictures.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 7, 2022)

"Red Moon Rising" on election day no less......!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> The Moon was near Jupiter a few days ago. It will be cool if we can Urenus.  It will be partly cloudy here....I hope to get a window to get some good pictures.


Thanks for the reply, with the info about Jupiter;
and I will hope for a sudden very clear sky for you!  I mean, _for your location_. 

Nice to see you too, here on this thread ...  @Pepper 

and all others' comments.


----------



## Chet (Nov 7, 2022)

Here's more detail for east coast viewers.
Eclipses visible in East Coast, USA – Nov 8, 2022 Lunar Eclipse (timeanddate.com)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2022)

Fantastic links.  Thanks to you both for those.

@Chet @Paco Dennis


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2022)

How did any of you fare, with your attempts or hopes to view the various stages of this eclipse just passed, very early this morning?

I got excited when I first saw that I had a good window view, at about 2 a.m., of the beautiful and very full and bright moon.  I thought, then, that I would actually be able to see the entire thing, even though I felt ill and exhausted, of course.

But by the time the colors of pink/red/orange would appear, the moon from my viewpoint, became too low to the horizon, and blocked by trees.

I did still enjoy and learn from watching the shadow of the Earth descend over and cover the moon, gradually but relatively quickly, over less than 1 hour, I think.  It gave me a much clearer comprehension of the lining up of the Sun, Earth, and Moon, than I'd ever had previously.  And in itself, that was an interesting progression, from full moon to no moon visible.

I also saw more stars than I usually see, in the very clear sky, partly due to my eyesight medical changes, I have had, so I appreciated being able to see everything and anything, that I did manage to see.

What did others see?
Did you have too much cloud cover, or buildings or lights interfering with your viewing?


----------

